# CPT Help for OP note



## auntsashie (Apr 15, 2010)

Dr. performs

1. Lap Tubal     58671
2. Hyster D&C   58558
3. Resection of Uterine Septum  58560
4. Hyster with Ablation        58563

Should I bill 58671, 58560 and 58563 or just 58671 and 58563?

Thanks!  I appreciate any assistance that anyone has to offer me!


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Apr 15, 2010)

I didn't see any bundling issues so I would bill 58563, 58670/or 58671 and 58560


----------



## auntsashie (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks!! My program to look at bundling is having major drama at the moment!!


----------



## smurphy0210 (Aug 21, 2014)

*pconway CPC*

Do I need to us a modifyer  with 58671 when billed with 58563?


----------

